# Looking for subs in Cleveland Oh



## rlm26 (Oct 16, 2018)

We are looking for 2-3 sub contractors to service commercial properties in Cleveland Ohio. Looking for plow trucks would prefer them to have salters but not necessary, 3 routes available across Cleveland . Each route is 8 or 9 properties that need plowed and salted I am happy to further go into detail for anyone interested. Must have appropriate insurance


----------



## AdamHendy (Jan 29, 2021)

I’m interested if you still need subs


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

AdamHendy said:


> I'm interested if you still need subs


this is over 2 years old so I am closing this out


----------

